# New? Motor



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone ever use one of these, or know anything about them. Still trying to replace those little black gear motors that we all know and love.










Saw them on Ebay. They get shipped from China. What does the forum think?


----------



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks like voltage is AC and greater than that of typical house current @ 220 volts.
Way too much for a haunt prop.
I wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, it's 220 Volts AC - not too useful. 
I ordered a couple of these this morning to check out. The form factor is a little different than the vent motors, but the specs are pretty close otherwise. I'll post my thoughts when I get them, but it could be a while. The last time I ordered from Dealextreme it took over a month to get my package...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like a microwave turntable motor.

Here's a similar one that's 120V. http://www.partsourceplus.com/sharp...or-rmotda252wrzz-model-r1520lw-p-1590496.html

I also found some listed as 21V in my searches.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Are they strong enough to use on an FCG?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

hedg12 said:


> Yeah, it's 220 Volts AC - not too useful.
> I ordered a couple of these this morning to check out. The form factor is a little different than the vent motors, but the specs are pretty close otherwise. I'll post my thoughts when I get them, but it could be a while. The last time I ordered from Dealextreme it took over a month to get my package...


This motor looks like it has the same drive motor as the vent motor. As for mounting, it seems to have two threaded holes at the shaft end of the gearbox. This could be a suitable replacement if my assumtions are correct. Too bad they are double the price of the old vent motor. Let us know how they work.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Some motor info......

-I have several of the black motors that are so popular. I keep them as spares for existing props.

-The PP-GF30 number that people reference is not a part number. Rather, it identifies the type of ABS plastic the housing is made of.

- My motors are made by TRW. There are many other manufacturers . The part number is 04885206AB B 58024E . It is used on Chrysler heater doors. Motors for other cars are very similar.

- I have also used these 6 RPM 120 VAC SYNCHRONOUS GEARMOTOR on FCGs and Cauldron Creeps

- Because they are 120 volt, you don't need to spend money on a power supply, just wire on a cheap plug, and plug it in to an outlet strip with your lights, controller, etc.

- Synchronous motors are nearly silent and are rated for continuous duty. They do not get hot like Dayton DC motors.

- To mount them, just use a hole saw on a piece of 3/8 plywood. To connect a mechanism, I've used these shaft couplers with a little JB Weld on the Allen screws.

Hope this helps... : )

Some motor/mechanism pictures here.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I just ordered a couple of yours E Andrew. Hopefully they do the trick. Do you know if they can be exposed to the weather.


I also have a half a dozen or so of the little vent motors left, but the props I am animating are a bit too heavy for them to move. I was looking for something with a little more torque. I tried the deer motors and they are not much stronger than the vents.

I use the vents for my FCG, a rocking tombstone, an opening graveyard gate...light stuff using horizontal movement. My grave peeper, while light, moves up and down so taxes the vent too much.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Evil Andrew said:


> Some motor info......
> 
> -I have several of the black motors that are so popular. I keep them as spares for existing props.
> 
> ...


I cannot find whatever it is you used for a shaft coupler. From your pics it looks like you used some sort of clear tube? The site you referenced used something completely different. Any chance you can more clearly ID it?


----------

